# september 5/2011 bmq



## Shattraw75 (15 Jul 2011)

hey guys i just got my call yesterday. just wondering who all is going. just wanting to get to know who all is going before we show up to st. jean


----------



## ayo23 (15 Jul 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101422.0.html


----------



## Tollis (16 Jul 2011)

Try using the search function before posting new topics.  If the on site search doesn't work go to Google and type "site:army.ca" then a space, then your topic, and it will search the site for that topic and is usually (for me at least) alot more helpful then the in site search function.

Mods lock'er up.


----------

